# sling pack, chest pack, vest?



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

which do you prefer and why? i've found the more pockets or the bigger the pack, the more i carry. i think i'm going to rethink my needs for a day fishing.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I use a single strap sling. I have the smaller green Bass Pro model. Has a cover flap with two clips. Two utility holders. Two small zip pockets and a large/med/small main compartment. It's light, has a nice adjustable strap and a decent amount of room. I am usually stuck carrying my girlfriends water bottle so I may upgrade to the next size. But, for now, this suits me well. I believe I paid around 25-30 bucks...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Right now I use a Fishpond Waterdance Guide Pack. 

I used to be a vest guy, but yeah I tend to fill every pocket and it becomes uncomfortable in hot weather. Especially if I'm walking long distances. 

A few years ago I switched to a Fishpond Arroyo Chest pack, though I wore it around my waist(not a fan of chest packs). I loved it, but it didn't have all that much room so I upgraded to the Waterdance pack which I am very, very pleased with. It has a bunch of room for multiple fly boxes, a small lure box, soft plastics, terminal tackle, camera, and whatever else I manage to squeeze in it. Also has two water bottle holders which is convenient. Even though it's on the big side and may seem heavy, as long as you adjust the straps correctly it's actually pretty comfortable and I don't even realize it's there. I'll walk miles through the woods without issues. The only thing I don't really like about it(or any waist pack for that matter) is if you wade deep it'll get wet. I'm pretty sure Fishpond(and other companies like Simms, Sage, Umpqua, Patagonia, etc...) makes more water repellent ones.

I've tossed around the idea of getting a sling pack, though I haven't taken the plunge yet. A waist pack just seems more convenient in terms of access to your stuff.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The thing I like the most about waist packs is once you rig up, tie on a fly, etc. you can just swing the pack to your backside and it'll be out of the way. With a chest pack, or even a vest everything is still right in front of you. The less stuff on my front side in the way, the better. That's one reason why I've done away with vests. Just too bulky for all the walking I do....


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

I use a sling pack. I don't like things hanging on my chest. Once I'm done with whatever I'm doing I can just slide it to my back.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

I own the patagonia stealth atom sling and the simms headwaters sling. Both are great but I prefer the simms. Sling packs all the way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

For years I have just used cargo pants with big pockets, they hold a few flyboxes, tippet, flashlight and whatever, I hear ya Stormfront downsizing has been a battle for years but I still have a chestpack and vest that I use.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

None of the above, bought a Simms G4 jacket a couple of years ago and use the pockets on that. Much easier on the shoulders, if it doesn't fit in the pockets I probably didn't need it anyway.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> For years I have just used cargo pants with big pockets


Ditto that. Nothing beats a pair of combat fatigues.
Packs and such drive me nuts fishing. I like travelling light with only a fishing
rod on one hand.


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

I use my vest in the fall/winter for a little extra warmth and a place to hang my net. Then in the summer I use a Cabelas sling pack with the two bottle holders(I think only $15) and push it to my backside so I have tons of room to cast. Never had a chest pack.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Ive never used anything but a vest, Ive thought about trying other options but cant bring myself to stray from the try'd and true . Ive set my vests up the same way for yr's everything has its place and it works .....and fly guys are supposed to wear one right ? after all it is part of the uniform......LOL


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

I saw the Simms sling pack and believe this is the way to go. I will be purchasing one in the near future.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

mini foo said:


> I saw the Simms sling pack and believe this is the way to go. I will be purchasing one in the near future.


Yea man it's a great pack. The large one is unnecessary though, the regular sizes one fits plenty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't stand having stuff hanging off the front of my body when I'm fishing. I have an Orvis sling pack for smaller fly boxes and those trips when I won't need much and a Fishpond backpack for larger stuff. The Fishpond pack has a chest pack piece that can be worn front or attached to the back of the pack, and I keep it in the back.


----------

